

Ask HN: Can we bold the original poster's username in comments? - kmano8

I find I'm always scrolling to the top of a submission to see who the original poster is.  It would be useful to bold (or italicize?) the original poster's username in the comments.  This would be simple to implement, and give a bit more clarity to the comment digressions.
======
pg
Good idea. I noticed that on Reddit. I'll try it.

~~~
pavel_lishin
In general, I think reddit's commenting system is much better than HN's. For
instance, context quotes, and the fact that permalinks to quotes clearly show
the fact that it's a comment and not a submission.

------
icey
It's a little hacky but you can search for the username + "highlight all" in
Firefox and Chrome as a workaround.

------
josefresco
I thought of this same feature yesterday and briefly considered submitting it
to Ask HN. I decided against as I expected PG's response to be along the lines
of "Why, less is more etc. etc." or "Why should the submitters comments be
weighed more than others?"

Glad to see the positive response. I highly enjoy blogs and to a lesser extent
Reddit where the authors comments are highlighted amongst the chatter of
regular users.

------
mshafrir
Reddit makes this distinction.

